# long 460 with bucket hyd question



## shovelheads forever (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi this is my first post here and hoping someone can help me. I have a long 460 2 wheel drive tractor with a bucket attachment that I am pretty sure is made for this tractor since I have seen others on the internet that look the same. My question is I have to have the PTO running to be able to use the bucket. well I also have my auger attached and don't want it to be running when I'm also raising and lowering bucket. is there another way to plumb this like can I use the power steering pump that is attached to the front of the engine or any suggestions would be great.Thanks so much.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello shovelheads forever, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Long 460 tractor has an independent PTO, which is a hydraulically actuated PTO clutch pack operated by the actuation valve. My GUESS is that your loader hydraulics are tapped into the PTO hydraulic system, beyond the PTO actuation valve. Wrong place. Find out where to tap into the tractor's hydraulic system, and move the loader supply hose to that point.


----------



## shovelheads forever (Nov 15, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello shovelheads forever, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The Long 460 tractor has an independent PTO, which is a hydraulically actuated PTO clutch pack operated by the actuation valve. My GUESS is that your loader hydraulics are tapped into the PTO hydraulic system, beyond the PTO actuation valve. Wrong place. Find out where to tap into the tractor's hydraulic system, and move the loader supply hose to that point.


Great thank you for the reply. So can you point me in the right direction to plumb it in. I just don’t know the proper place. The manual I have is not a very good one.


----------



## shovelheads forever (Nov 15, 2017)

Should it plumb into whatever is running the 3 point up and down or split it off the power steering pump off of the engine


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

First off.....'BigT' provided a GUESS, based upon your description that the PTO had to be engaged for the loader to operate. This may not be your problem.

You cannot tap into the power steering. Not enough pressure or volume.

There are couple of possible approaches to tapping into your tractor's hydraulic system:

1. Install an "Auxiliary Service Control" (ASC) valve. You shift this valve to provide hydraulics to the loader or the lift system, depending upon which you want to use. I don't know if this type valve was made for, or is available for, a Long tractor.

2. Install a "power beyond" block for loader installation. This block diverts hydraulic fluid through the loader valve and back into the lift hydraulic system. Both systems are active at the same time. Your loader control valve must be rated for 'power beyond' service, because the return flow can be under full hydraulic pressure. I found a used power beyond block that will fit your tractor. See ebay item # 222010344399.

3. Install a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump for the loader. Your 460 puts out about 5.5 gpm, which makes for a slow loader operation. A front engine-mounted pump can be sized to produce 12-15 gpm which will make the loader much faster to operate.


----------



## shovelheads forever (Nov 15, 2017)

Great thank you for the answer I will look into that


----------

